# Kameelperd bul advies



## erdvark123

More Almal
Enige advies vir shotplacement op 'n ou swart Kameelperd bul?
Ek jag met 'n Xforce 85 pound met Biggame arrows en Montec Biggame punte... in algeheel net so oor die 500 grein pyl....


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Jou pyl sal baie swaarder moet wees. Weet van die ouens skiet van voor af want vir n broadside skoot het hulle baie dik ribbes wat n ligte pyl maklik sal stop. Hoor maar wat die ander ouens ook aanbeveel


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Kameelperd Bul*



erdvark123 said:


> More Almal
> Enige advies vir shotplacement op 'n ou swart Kameelperd bul?
> Ek jag met 'n Xforce 85 pound met Biggame arrows en Montec Biggame punte... in algeheel net so oor die 500 grein pyl....


Jou X-Force op 85lb is die regte medisyne,maar probeer om jou pyle 800+gr te kry.In 1993 het ek n bul geskiet met n PSE Infinity op 82lb met 2419 Eastons en 150gr Thunderheads.Ek het n rib getref en omtrent geen penetrasie gekry nie.Aan die bokant is die ribbes rond en moer dik.n Kuiltjie skoot is die veiligste,maar dan moet die omstandighede perfek wees.Doen asb vir ons penetrasie toetse soos Gerhard met die Witrenoster gedoen het.Ek ken nie die Montec Biggame punte nie(is dit n tweelem en hoeveel weeg hulle)
Sterkte 
Philip


----------



## erdvark123

Ja skies ek het vergeet om die weight wat ek laat insit het by te reken. Dit bring die pyl seker so op 660 grein....


----------



## erdvark123

Dankie Phillip. Ja dit is twee punt lem wat 125 grein weeg.

Dom vraag... Kuiltjie is van voor ne?In die middel net bo die skouers?

Dankie


----------



## Karoojager

erdvark123 said:


> Ja skies ek het vergeet om die weight wat ek laat insit het by te reken. Dit bring die pyl seker so op 660 grein....


Erdvark,

Use silicone inside the arrow tube, this will give a lot of weight and the spine is nearly the same.


----------



## Bushcat

I may be making a fool of my self but I seem to remember an anatomy diagram or report that the situation of the lungs and heart of a Giraffe are unlike any other animals. I remember that the placement for a lung shot is actually in front, of the front leg from a broadside view. This just jumped to mind from the mists of my memory and I may be completly wrong but get your self a sectional diagram of the annatomy and commit it to memory. 

Good luck 
Bushcat


----------



## ASG

Hi Erdvark123,

To get your arrow to a more favourable big game weight, insert pneumatic nylon tubing into the shaft and then insert thin fibreglass rod into that.
I would also strongly advise that you use a much heavier broadhead. Something around 260g would be much better. A total arrow weight of closer to a thousand grains will offer you enough penetration.

Speed is not an issue with big game, it's all about momentum and tissue penetration.

The big problem with Giraffe and shot placement is that the heart is located right behind the very thich shoulder bone.

On a broadside shot. Use the "V" at the base of the neck where it meets the shoulder bumps as your reference. Put your arrow approximately 18" behind this point.

On a frontal shot. Place your arrow between and slightly above the very obvious shoulder joints. This will ensure a heart/lung shot.


----------



## Karoojager

Here a photo of the giraffe vitals, hope this demonstrated better where the ideal shot placement is.


----------



## ASG

Thanks Frank,

This photo is a good example although the heat/lung area is actually a bit higher it will give erdvark123 a better idea of where to put the arrow.:thumbs_up


----------



## erdvark123

ASG... first of all you produce in my opinion the best magazine out there. I used to favour African Hunter more but you have raised the bar considerably in the last year or two.

Thanks for all the help.

I have been to one of my friends at a well known local archer shop... we were playing around with a few setups... and we are going to test them after work with my Bow.

Currently we have a carbon arrow shaft inside an Aluminium arrow shaft and the whole setup comes to around 800 grain.... roughly calculated the kinetic energy on my Xforce amounts to around 110... but we will take readings tonight and decide on a setup...

Also the Montec Biggame B52 broadheads are in the same league as the German Kinetic. And I have been assured that 125 grain will be sufficient...

But guys it is all about shot placement... I was a big trophy gun hunter that picked up a bow this year and since then... I have never put it down... you owe it to the animal and yourself to know the anatomy of the animal and your equipment... practice and practice..


----------



## Karoojager

I heard often from seriously hunters that they need more than one arrow to kill a giraffe. Although the first arrow was heavy enough, the poundage of bow was by 90+ lbs and the shot placement was correct. Also I heard that a Giraffe need a lot of time to bleed out.
Is anybody here to can give a report from himself and his Giraffe hunt?


----------



## INGOZI

The frontal shot on a Giraffe has proved itself to be the best option. A side on/broadside shot is traditionally the most popular, but severly hampers penetration. Not so with the frontal shot. Pin point shot placement is key though, (as with any shot) as you can see on the pic that Frank has uploaded, a shot right in the "kuiltjie" will be right on the money. Your set-up sounds fine as you have the right poundage and if you have an arrow of around 700gr you should get more than enough penetration on the frontal shot.

Good luck and take plenty of pics!

All the best

Engee


----------



## erdvark123

Guys... me and my buddy Jacques from Blou Meule tried about 10 arrow setups last night. We fired four shots with each setup.... As you might know I have an X-force 85 pound bow at 29 inch draw lenght. We got some pretty impresive results. 

I eventually decided on an aluminium shaft with a 160 grain German Kinetic broadhead (thanks Gerhard) and the results were as follows... this is then an 700 grain arrows... flying at an average of 270 feet per second... this results in 107ft/lbs kenetic power....

But how is this... another setup weight in at 870 grain... flying at an average of 235 feet per second... this results in 104ft/lbs kenetic power....


----------



## ASG

Thanks erdvark123,

I love my magazine almost as much as bowhunting...which is a LOT!

Go with the 870grain arrow tipped with the German Kinetic. As I mentioned, Tissue Penetration is far more important than K.E. 
Don't even worry about your K.E. 
To achieve maximum tissue penetration, your arrow must carry a lot of momentum. The heavier the arrow, the more momentum it will carry.

Look at boxing. A flyweight punches fast. A heavyweight punches slow.
If the flyweight lands one on your chin, it's going to hurt.
If the heavyweight lands one on your chin, you're going down with a broken jaw. :wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*KE vs Momentun*



erdvark123 said:


> Guys... me and my buddy Jacques from Blou Meule tried about 10 arrow setups last night. We fired four shots with each setup.... As you might know I have an X-force 85 pound bow at 29 inch draw lenght. We got some pretty impresive results.
> 
> I eventually decided on an aluminium shaft with a 160 grain German Kinetic broadhead (thanks Gerhard) and the results were as follows... this is then an 700 grain arrows... flying at an average of 270 feet per second... this results in 107ft/lbs kenetic power....
> 
> But how is this... another setup weight in at 870 grain... flying at an average of 235 feet per second... this results in 104ft/lbs kenetic power....


With your setup [email protected]/s =113ftlb KE
[email protected]/s =107ftlb KE

Both would be enough.I agree with ASG ,you need momentum.Total arrow weight is more important.With even a 125gr German Kinetic (total arrow weight 800+gr)you will get the same penetration as with a 210gr(total weight 800gr+)


----------



## erdvark123

Hi Guys... well what a busy weekend. Got some help from Michael Casonova of PSE South Africa... and this is the final setup... practiced quite alot this weekend... 

How is this... :mg:
845 grain arrow (includes 160 grain german kinetic)
average of 249 feet per second
114 ft/lbs

I can not wait to try it out on the bull this weekend...


----------



## ASG

Set up looks good. Keep us posted.:wink:


----------

